# Thinking Of Selling Outback But Not Sure What To Buy



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well since my Son is off to collage and it is only the wife and me I'm think of selling the outback and buying another trailer most likely a SOB. The sun here in California is brutal and I had to do outs of maintenance to keep the Outback looking good. But what has bothered me the most is the front delamination I'm getting ready to replace my cap for the 2nd time.

So would it be better to buy a trailer with aluminum siding, would it hold up better to the California sun? Are there and Fiberglas trailers that don't have this delamination problem?
What we want is a walk around bed and a big rear window with a rear couch to captain chairs. The rear window is not a must just a want.

So any ideas out there on what to buy or what to stay away from.


----------



## Chief901 (Dec 18, 2011)

N7OQ said:


> Well since my Son is off to collage and it is only the wife and me I'm think of selling the outback and buying another trailer most likely a SOB. The sun here in California is brutal and I had to do outs of maintenance to keep the Outback looking good. But what has bothered me the most is the front delamination I'm getting ready to replace my cap for the 2nd time.
> 
> So would it be better to buy a trailer with aluminum siding, would it hold up better to the California sun? Are there and Fiberglas trailers that don't have this delamination problem?
> What we want is a walk around bed and a big rear window with a rear couch to captain chairs. The rear window is not a must just a want.
> ...


You might take a look at the "Sidney by Outback" 325FRE. I don't know if you are interested in a 5th wheel, but your description of what you are looking for is in this RV. By the way, I am in Texas and the sun and heat are brutal.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

My Outback has the delamination issue like yours. Texas sun is very brutal on trailers, not just the fiberglass walls but also the rubber roof. After this Outback the next one will be an all-aluminum Airsream. I have one at my deer lease. It is over 30 years old and have not experienced a single leak.


----------



## SLO Outbacker (Jan 30, 2009)

Boy your story sounds familiar. I am in the same boat. Son going off to college and a little delamination showing on my 2009 OB 210. Thoughts of changing rigs.

You did not say what size trailer you want to pull. My issue is I love the slide out king bed on my OB, and I have not found anything even close in a similar size trailer. I do not want to go much bigger than the 210 OB because it will limit where I can go. Have you thought about replacing the front cap with aluminum? Can that be done? I do not know. My delamination just started so I am just beginning to read what it takes to fix it.

I have looked at some small toyhaulers. There are some about 22-24 ft that have a queen bed in front plus one that will raise up in the back. There are some that will give you a sofa and a couple of chairs in back, or two sofas. They are not as "cozy" as the OB and do not have the exterior stove and sink. I find shopping is a never ending game of compromise. So far the OB is still winning, but I do have the delamination to deal with...

Any discussion will be helpful.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

SLO Outbacker said:


> Boy your story sounds familiar. I am in the same boat. Son going off to college and a little delamination showing on my 2009 OB 210. Thoughts of changing rigs.
> 
> You did not say what size trailer you want to pull. My issue is I love the slide out king bed on my OB, and I have not found anything even close in a similar size trailer. I do not want to go much bigger than the 210 OB because it will limit where I can go. Have you thought about replacing the front cap with aluminum? Can that be done? I do not know. My delamination just started so I am just beginning to read what it takes to fix it.
> 
> ...


Well I know what you mean, I love my layout because it gives me a queen bed in the front and back and still small enough to get in to most campgrounds. I have been looking at new trailers and so far all have been a compromise. my trailer just barely fits in my driveway and to get the same amount of space without a rear slide and have to go to a longer trailer but then I wont fit into my driveway and many campgrounds I like to camp at, several CG's I use I just barely fit in now.

The other thing I have to think about is I just retired this year and I have a Son in collage and do I really want another payment?? not really. So the wife and I decided to fix this one and stay with it. It fits my needs, fits my driveway and fits the CG's I love plus it tows like it's not even there and for the 2 of use it is more than big enough and if my Son want to go it had enough room for that.

So this time I'll do it myself and I will make sure everything is super sealed, I have been kicking around the idea of using Aluminum instead of Filon. The guy I talked to said some have done this to get rid of this problem once and for all. I know one member here who did this and it looks great his user name is aplvlykat go to his profile click on his gallery then chick on all photos and scroll down and look at the pictures of his reskin.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

What is causeing all of the delamination, Heat from being out in the sun or Water Leaks or Both. I keep my Outback inside a closed shop. It is two years old now and still looks New.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

danny285 said:


> What is causeing all of the delamination, Heat from being out in the sun or Water Leaks or Both. I keep my Outback inside a closed shop. It is two years old now and still looks New.


Mine is from the heat, however, I think water or moisture would cause same or worse damage.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

danny285 said:


> What is causeing all of the delamination, Heat from being out in the sun or Water Leaks or Both. I keep my Outback inside a closed shop. It is two years old now and still looks New.


I think both and I believe that condensation inside the trailer can have a effect on it. When we use the trailer in cold weather we get a lot of condensate inside from people and cooking since the stove vent doesn't really vent outside.

I have decided that now I'm going to use aluminum instead of Filon on Uincore it will be really enter eating to see what the back of my front cap will look like when I take it off.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

I went with the aluminum sided Springdale with the rear living area....had it for 2.5 years and has been great.


----------

